# Can Anyone help me with this fish?



## laf1406 (Mar 2, 2007)

I want to know what kind of fish this is. Is had green on the head and red on the tail. Sorry for th ebad picture. My friend says it might be in the Cichlid family.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

Is there a picture? :roll:


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

It looks like some type of talipia to me but its hard to tell from that pic. where was it taken?


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

is t in a pond? looks like a carp to me lol


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> Is there a picture? :roll:


I have edited his post and unmarked the option 'Disable BBCode in this post'.

A picture of its sideview will help more than a picture showing a fish from the top. I second Gump's guess. Looks more like a cichlid to me but we'll need sideview pictures to make it easy to identify the fish correctly.


----------



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks like a carp to me. We have tons of them in Florida. They sit along edge of the lake and don't scare very easily. 

I've heard of people catching them on hook and line, but I've never done it. As an avid bass fisherman, I detest carp. 20+ years ago, the local government put a bunch of them in lakes that were overgrown with vegetation. Well, it worked as the carp ate all the grass... but they kept eating until there wasn't any underwater vegetation left and some lakes started getting murky. I understand the governement has since went back and tried to remove the carp, but they can't get rid of all of them.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

Gump may be right its certainly not a carp the shape color and form are way off for any of the carp family certainly looks like a talipia


----------



## laf1406 (Mar 2, 2007)

*gobbledog*

I also am an avid bass fisherman and since these guys moved in a couple months ago from I don't know where, they've taken over all the Bass beds. From shore I use to catch on average 2 bass in 15 minutes know I can't seem to catch one. Where have the bass gone now that these fish have taken over? It's a lake with a small sewer pipe conecting to another lake.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

I myself am an avid CARP fisherman, and I know that that ain't no carp.
:lol: 

Coloration is wrong, and the mouth isn't downturned enough. Same with finage, which doesn't have the characteristic spike on the first ray of the dorsal fin.


----------

